# Reloading components



## sprucegum (May 10, 2014)

I am sure if you are a reloader you are well aware of the scarcity of components. I went on a internet hunt for some stuff I needed and found precision reloading has at least a little stuff in stock which is more than I can say for most of the others. http://www.precisionreloading.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=PRE 

I scored a 8# canister of IMR 4350, a pound of 4064 and a couple thousand primers. I really did not need the primers but the hazmat charge was the same so I grabbed them. I have been unable to load for my magnum rifles for a year because I was out of 4350. I don't ever expect to run out again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (May 10, 2014)

How about Varget? I've had awesome results in both accuracy and velocity in a few 'magnums'.
Hate when things get scarce!




Scott (still have tens of thousands of rounds loaded) B


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2014)

I feel so smart for a change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 11, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> How about Varget? I've had awesome results in both accuracy and velocity in a few 'magnums'.
> Hate when things get scarce!
> 
> 
> ...


I have a pound of Varget I did not have great results with it. I have been using 4350 for years and have worked up loads I like with it so I just hate to change. I probably have enough loaded ammo to last more years than I will, but I like to go to the range and burn a bunch once and a while. Now I can shoot a couple hundred and know I can replace it. One of my favorite things to do in hot weather is to go down in my nice cool basement and load ammo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 11, 2014)

In going through my components I have found quite a bit of stuff I will never use. I am wondering how the moderators would feel about allowing some trading of nonhazardous reloading stuff like bullets, brass, and tools? There may not even be enough hand loaders here to make it worthwhile. There are plenty of places on the web to sell this stuff but a direct swap has a lot of appeal to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SDB777 (May 11, 2014)

I would think the brass and projectiles would be a easy thing to make pens with?


Scott (I don't do it, but others might) B


----------



## LSCG (May 18, 2014)

I've got lots of brass, primers and can get bullets really easy but one thing I've had trouble finding (besides 22s) is powder, I've got a little Varget, 2400, unique, and 231 but i'm starting to get low, hopefully I can find some soon.


----------



## LSCG (May 18, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> In going through my components I have found quite a bit of stuff I will never use. I am wondering how the moderators would feel about allowing some trading of nonhazardous reloading stuff like bullets, brass, and tools? There may not even be enough hand loaders here to make it worthwhile. There are plenty of places on the web to sell this stuff but a direct swap has a lot of appeal to me.


 
I might be interested depending on what you have.


----------



## sprucegum (May 18, 2014)

Precision Reloading has IMR 4350 and accurate 4064 and a few others, the hazmat shipping is expensive but they will mix powder and primers in the same order.
I am short on 338 win mag brass, I could spare a few 7mm mauser, .243, 260, and 300 savage. I also have some 7mm bullets of various brands and weights I would like to trade off. I am sure I have other stuff if I look those were just a few I know I have.


----------



## brown down (May 21, 2014)

any winchester .32 special brass? only component I am missing. I loaded up years ago anticipating the ammo crisis, never thought it would hit this hard where I can't even find powder to reload.


----------



## sprucegum (May 21, 2014)

I do not. I guess if you get desperate you can run some 30-30 brass through your 32 special sizer to expand the neck. I know the special was based on the 30-30 so it should work, the only problem is the head stamp will still say 30-30 and if the special will chamber in a 30-30 it could make for a tight fit. I have a 8mm-06 wildcat that I use 30-06 brass for it is a pretty easy neck expansion if I use fired brass. I also neck down .338 win mag brass for my 8mm x .338 wildcat. I also neck down .260 brass for my .25 x .308 wildcat. 
I have plenty of calibers and combinations of bullets, brass, powder and primers so I will never live long enough to run out of hunting ammo. It just tee's me off that I can't always use the gun that I want to use with the load I want to shoot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (May 21, 2014)

so how many reloads will I get if I do that. I have 30-30 brass but not much. I guess I will have to give it a go and see. sucks I am stocked up on brass for every firearm I own except those two!! I can't even find .22 ammo lol this is becoming a joke and a non laughable one to say the least. I would really be mad if I didn't see this coming years ago and stocked up. like you bought primers I didn't really need but did and build a huge portion of my mill off bartering primers for steel!! wish I bough powder!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sprucegum (May 21, 2014)

brown down said:


> so how many reloads will I get if I do that. I have 30-30 brass but not much. I guess I will have to give it a go and see. sucks I am stocked up on brass for every firearm I own except those two!! I can't even find .22 ammo lol this is becoming a joke and a non laughable one to say the least. I would really be mad if I didn't see this coming years ago and stocked up. like you bought primers I didn't really need but did and build a huge portion of my mill off bartering primers for steel!! wish I bough powder!!!!!!!!!!!


I researched it a little after I posted and found it is a pretty common practice with the only real drawback being the obvious possibility of a ammo mix up. I think you will find that a fired 30-30 neck will be almost big enough and will expand quite easily to .32 (be sure to lube the inside of the neck). Because you are not working the brass excessively case life should be about the same as 30-30. I don't know if you are into reduced loads and lead bullets but I have shot 100's in my .303 savage and 30-30. They are great for close range off hand target shooting. I have used accurate 2230-c , imr 3031, as well as some pistol and shotgun powders for this. Lead bullets are still available and inexpensive and the reduced loads sure stretch a pound of powder. The old reliable lyman manual is a good source for these loads.


----------



## Schroedc (May 21, 2014)

brown down said:


> so how many reloads will I get if I do that. I have 30-30 brass but not much. I guess I will have to give it a go and see. sucks I am stocked up on brass for every firearm I own except those two!! I can't even find .22 ammo lol this is becoming a joke and a non laughable one to say the least. I would really be mad if I didn't see this coming years ago and stocked up. like you bought primers I didn't really need but did and build a huge portion of my mill off bartering primers for steel!! wish I bough powder!!!!!!!!!!!




I should dig, I may have some 50's era brass for the Winchester .32...... I got lucky and stocked up on .22 over the years accidentally, I've got about 8,000 rounds left.


----------



## sprucegum (May 21, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> I should dig, I may have some 50's era brass for the Winchester .32...... I got lucky and stocked up on .22 over the years accidentally, I've got about 8,000 rounds left.


I have pretty much given up on .22 I have several boxes of 50 plenty for varmint shooting around the yard, I have about the same of .17 Mach 2, and .22 magnum. I can load a .357 magnum, 30-06 , or about any other caliber I own with light loads for plinking and teaching kids to shoot. A good friend has a great assortment of bullet molds and sizers so all I need to get bullets is a pail full of old wheel weights and a 12 pack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I feel so smart for a change.



How about selling me 1000 small rifle primers? I know you said you stocked up back in "the good old days". I've got 5000 large rifle primers but low on small. Wanna trade? Gary


----------



## sprucegum (May 23, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> How about selling me 1000 small rifle primers? I know you said you stocked up back in "the good old days". I've got 5000 large rifle primers but low on small. Wanna trade? Gary


I am pretty well stocked with large rifle primers but have only a modest amount of small rifle which is fine as I own only one small rifle 22 hornet. Shipping is a deal breaker on primers anyway as the must go hazmat.


----------



## marsh water (May 23, 2014)

I haven't reloaded in several yrs. and just about when I got to thinking about it again, whack, bam, whammo, I hear "we may not be able to stop guns, but they cant shoot what they don't have," And that was that. My son law has a really good set up I can use. I was intrigued by the wildcat 25-308. Like how it shoots. My goto rifle is a rem 700 laminated stock 308 with a Nikon 4 1/2x16. I really like it but want to try something else and a wildcat is right there. I was thinking about a 7mm-08 but if caught without shells in misawaga or somewhere, I would be dodo out of luck. You evidently like it pretty well, so who made the barrel for you?


----------



## sprucegum (May 23, 2014)

I bought the barrel used on gunbroker, it was a heavy sporter that was originally a .222 and had been rebored and rechamberd for .25-08 with a ackley style shoulder. I rethreaded it for a short Sako action and was able to get the head spacing correct by adjusting the thread length. I fire form the cases from .260 brass and only neck size them. I paid very little for the barrel, did my own smithing and by some dumb luck it shoots well. I have more invested in the bluing job and the synthetic stock than I do in the barrel and action.
As far a ballistics go I don't think it offers much if any advantage over the .243 or the .260. I just like things that are different.


----------



## marsh water (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, me too. theres a guy here in Carrollton, tx. that makes beanfield rifles. In S.C. they have huge bean fields that they hunt. So a 1000 yd. gun is refered to as a beanfield gun. He wants one arm, one eye(non aiming) and your first born if its a boy. Usually works off a 260, 308 or something else flat shooting. If I ever get the money, I will have one built. Or if my wife ever gets to wanting to get rid of our son again. If you have ever been to a long range shoot, it suprised me no end for them to use 45-70s. I used to tell people they shot a 4lb bullet 19 mph. With a hold over of about35'. my 308 should be a cinch after that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> How about selling me 1000 small rifle primers? I know you said you stocked up back in "the good old days". I've got 5000 large rifle primers but low on small. Wanna trade? Gary



We cannot trade ammo or primers on this forum. But what y'all do via emails and phone calls is none of my business, since the rules apply to wood trading only. 

I'm allowing empty cartridges, empty shot shells, and bullets to be traded in the pen making forum in small quantities for pen making only, but no bartering, selling, or buying of primers or live rounds are allowed here.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum (May 23, 2014)

marsh water said:


> Yeah, me too. theres a guy here in Carrollton, tx. that makes beanfield rifles. In S.C. they have huge bean fields that they hunt. So a 1000 yd. gun is refered to as a beanfield gun. He wants one arm, one eye(non aiming) and your first born if its a boy. Usually works off a 260, 308 or something else flat shooting. If I ever get the money, I will have one built. Or if my wife ever gets to wanting to get rid of our son again. If you have ever been to a long range shoot, it suprised me no end for them to use 45-70s. I used to tell people they shot a 4lb bullet 19 mph. With a hold over of about35'. my 308 should be a cinch after that


For whatever reason the old 45-70 is quite accurate at long ranges, the trick is knowing how much to hold over. Since the long range boys know exactly how far they are shooting it is pretty simple to sight in for that range. I dream about building myself a 32-40 another oldie that is known for extreme accuracy.


----------



## sprucegum (May 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We cannot trade ammo or primers on this forum. But what y'all do via emails and phone calls is none of my business, since the rules apply to wood trading only.
> 
> I'm allowing empty cartridges, empty shot shells, and bullets to be traded in the pen making forum in small quantities for pen making only, but no bartering, selling, or buying of primers or live rounds are allowed here.


Seems fair.


----------



## Kevin (May 23, 2014)

When a divorce got my first woodshop and guns and most of my ammo in the late 90s I had some boxes of .32-40 cannot remember how many maybe 8 or 10. I never shot any of it because I could never find anything at gun shows I wanted to spend that kind of dought for even back then they were pretty high. And none of my buddies had a 32-40 platform. I often got a raised eyebrow from buddies for buying arcane/obsolete ammo like that.

But looking at the data I don't see a whole heck of a lot of difference between the 32-40 and the 30-30. It may be a little more accurate but do you think the difference is big enough to warrant the money to buy a collectors item or have something custom chambered? Apart from the lower pressures of a 32-40 for shooting older target rifles, that would have to be a project you do for nostalgia wouldn't it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> When a divorce got my first woodshop and guns and most of my ammo in the late 90s I had some boxes of .32-40 cannot remember how many maybe 8 or 10. I never shot any of it because I could never find anything at gun shows I wanted to spend that kind of dought for even back then they were pretty high. And none of my buddies had a 32-40 platform. I often got a raised eyebrow from buddies for buying arcane/obsolete ammo like that.
> 
> But looking at the data I don't see a whole heck of a lot of difference between the 32-40 and the 30-30. It may be a little more accurate but do you think the difference is big enough to warrant the money to buy a collectors item or have something custom chambered? Apart from the lower pressures of a 32-40 for shooting older target rifles, that would have to be a project you do for nostalgia wouldn't it?


I think it would be more of a just because I can thing. I actually have my eye on a falling block action no telling if I will be able to buy for what I am willing to pay. I like to put something together every couple of years just for kick and giggles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marsh water (May 24, 2014)

I was hit by a drunk driver back several yrs ago and have a crack in the back of my right shoulder blade. It started in high school football and after shooting everything from a 22 to a howitser it got worse. the wreck just sort of sealed it for larger calibers. I could get a metal plate screwed on but i dont know if it would help. After reconstructing my thumb, 4 operations on my right knee and an artificial hip(left), 20 something injections in my neck and back and developing arthritis in a lot of important stuff, I dont shoot large stuff like I did. I've had several 7 mags. one a weatherby, they were bad enough that I got rid of them. Opened my eyebrow up along with my brother in laws. A ruger 300 win. mag. didnt do anything like the damage. I did like to shoot a 500 smith till a trade for a custom 6mm with sniper stock and Jaeger barrel took it to a new home. Great little rifle, but would kind of like another 500. Till you buy shells. One of my favorites was a ruger blackhawk, single action, set up for silouettes came to my house to live. 44 mag with a vent rib installed and heck of a trigger job, target grips and slick as snot on a doorknob action. bought it from a friend that owns a pawn shop for 350. a yr., a full yr. later, a cop called from another town and said the gun was hot, taken in a home burglary in 1999. Over ten yrs ago. My friend at the P.S. said sounded like a hoax and he would put a p.I. on it. Before I got home, he called and sure enough, hot. A cop met me at my house and said either the gun or me. I told him to call home and he said ok, it was handled. I got my money back but I had rather had the gun. Mostly now its duck and goose, dove and skeet and five stand comp. I still have some guns, like you a divorce and yrs in rehab took its toll.


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> I think it would be more of a just because I can thing. I actually have my eye on a falling block action no telling if I will be able to buy for what I am willing to pay. I like to put something together every couple of years just for kick and giggles.



I understand that for sure. Although I keep powder and all other reloading components for several calibers I do not reload cartridges. I used to reload shells 12 & 20 when the quail were still everywhere as I was an addicted quail hunter. When the quail disappeared I stopped duck and dove too. It was just too depressing I guess. 

I guess my point is, owning and shooting certain calibers doesn't have to make sense. My favorite caliber for medium game is 30-30 but I live in brush country and rarely have to shoot more than 100 yards, which is where the 30-30 shines 150 and in. But my favorite round for target shooting and I am sure it would be my favorite if I lived on the plains is the 7.5 x 55 Swiss. It's not flat like a 7mm past 300 yards but the dang K31 platform is dead nuts accurate drop or no drop, and that straight pull bolt it just tons of fun to shoot. If I lived on the plains I'm sure my 70 year old K31 would be scoffed at by the 7 mag and 270 and 300 win mag shooters, but I wouldn't mind. My ancient $500 milsup would shoot every bit as accurate and probably more so than their shiny new $1000 - $3000 cadillacs and I'd be having as much fun as them if not more. I say build away - guns are necessary to the security and liberty of the people, but guns should be fun too.

Oh and by the way, that wonderful Swiss cartridge shoots a .308 bullet - the reloading possibilities are endless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 24, 2014)

My favorite rifle for just all around use and recreational shooting is my heavy barrel Ruger No. 1 in .30-06. Yeah, it's only one at a a time but that thing shoots so tight one is usually all you need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> My favorite rifle for just all around use and recreational shooting is my heavy barrel Ruger No. 1 in .30-06. Yeah, it's only one at a a time but that thing shoots so tight one is usually all you need.



I do like the 7 mag though because it shoots as flat as a 270 and hits like a 30-06. But the .30-06 is still one of the most popular rifle cartridges worldwide for a reason. I'm not sure it will ever become irrelevant, and for sure it'll never become obsolete until guns themselves are replaced by a transilience technology.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (May 24, 2014)

I guess if I could have only one rifle it would be a .06. It is a little over powered for varmints but it will work well for hunting any game we have in the North East and for that matter North America. Versatility and availability of ammo make it a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2014)

sprucegum said:


> It is a little over powered for varmints



Reminds me of a question I have always wanted to ask a reloader and never remember. What is the mildest you can reasonably download an 06? In my layman undertsating of reloading the only way I know to ask is what is the combination of the lightest bullet and lowest number of grains you would be willing to go down to to get as close to a varmint load as you could and the lead still go down range?


----------



## sprucegum (May 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Reminds me of a question I have always wanted to ask a reloader and never remember. What is the mildest you can reasonably download an 06? In my layman undertsating of reloading the only way I know to ask is what is the combination of the lightest bullet and lowest number of grains you would be willing to go down to to get as close to a varmint load as you could and the lead still go down range?


About the lightest .30 cal. bullet is going to be around a 130 grain, my lyman manual shows a load of 4064 that will push a 130 at around 3300 fps.
The lighter the bullet wt. the more powder you can safely use and the greater the velocity. I think a 130 gr. spitzer at 3300 fps would be a decent varmint load.
As far as a mild load I have loaded lead bullets with a few grains of unique shotgun powder that probably don't break the sound barrier, but these are more of a small game/plinking close range load.
One of my favorite things to do is get a youngster to shoot a heavy recoiling rifle and slip in one of my reduced loads. They sit at the bench all tensed up in anticipation of being knocked off the seat and the gun goes pop. Everyone has a good laugh and the kid does not develop a flinch. They usually sit there and burn up the rest of my rounds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marsh water (May 24, 2014)

the 06 is the most versatile made in my opinion, which is worth about as much as anything else I say. But from a 55grain spitzer varmint round to a 22o elk load, nothing else holds a candle to it. And every mom and pop in america has them. The 30-30 has taken more game than almost any other cal. around, but the 06 is the one I'd want if only one gun were available. Most mag. rounds are way to big for what they are used to hunt. I jellied a whitetails shoulder with a 243. Think of the wasted meat with a 7mag. or 300 win mag. I used to know two brothers that had a 500 nitro and a 460 weatherby. each one shot the 500 and put it up. The 460 was shot by both, Eddie weighted about 320 and 6'3''. Glenn was 6'4'' and less than 190. Eddie shot the gun and it gave him a nose bleed. Glenn was in the military and shot it prone. You could see daylight between his elbows and toes. Literally lifted him up and left marks in the dirt. ouch. Those are only huge game, but a 338 or 300 wm is about the same with whitetails to me. I sat and glassed at 100 yds for the 7mm weatherby. It was shot at 220yds. It went by me and I thought I was listening to the report. Later, kaboom, I had heard the bullet go by. The report would have killed a Texas doe. I keep my little 308, 243 or 6mm, 25-06 or something smaller for deer. A friend has killed 8 or 9 deer with his 22-250 and dropped them all in its tracks. better a good shot than a great big gun. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## HomeBody (May 25, 2014)

If you use Blue Dot powder and 110 gr. slugs, you can load down the 30-06 so it's like a pop gun. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 25, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> If you use Blue Dot powder and 110 gr. slugs, you can load down the 30-06 so it's like a pop gun. Gary


I have not. I have never had any blue dot, but I am sure it would work. Another good reduced load powder is Hodgdon titegroup pistol powder as it is designed to work well with a small charge in a large case.Many of the cowboy action shooters use it in the old handgun calibers that were originally loaded with black powder.


----------



## LSCG (May 25, 2014)

here are some reduced loads for the 30-06 from my lyman 46th edition reloading manual.

113 gr lead cast bullet. 3.340" OAL

starting charge. 11.0 gr of Red Dot 1683 fps. 23,400 C.U.P 


Max charge. 15.0 gr of Red Dot 2000 fps. 36,900 C.U.P


___________________________________________________________________

starting charge. 13.0 gr of Green Dot 1792 fps. 28,800 C.U.P 


Max charge. 16.0 gr of Green Dot 2020 fps. 38,600 C.U.P

___________________________________________________________________


starting charge. 14.0 gr of Unique 1960 fps. 27,000 C.U.P (manual says very accurate load) 


Max charge. 19.0 gr of Unique 2331 fps. 42,000 C.U.P



these would be perfect for small game

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2014)

Just curious what some of you guys are having the hardest time finding, besides everything.........


----------



## Schroedc (May 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Just curious what some of you guys are having the hardest time finding, besides everything.........




Around here the only thing that seems to be plentiful is 45ACP and 44Mag. Almost everything else pistol or rifle sells out immediately. Reloading wise, I haven't seen hardly anything on the shelves except for shotgun stuff. shot, wads, and powder still seem to be plentiful and I was able to pick up a couple bricks of 209 primers the other day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marsh water (May 27, 2014)

We have a cheaper than dirt that is known for the reloading and assault type weapons and they arent able to get any either. I'll bet there are a dozen gun stores in this area and none have reloading supplies. Walmart gets two trucks a week and there is a line waiting for anything. 2 boxes each. Especially 22's. Everyone waits till they get a case then buy two of them. Academy is the same. Lines at opening. Like the lady senator said, we cant stop guns, but they cant shoot what they don't have. You know the feds bought something like 4 billion rounds of ammo. What the crap for. enough for 3 world wars according to them. Have you looked up any fema sites. Like fema trains, camps, coffins, etc. eye opening. If you havent do yourself a favor and go.


----------



## LSCG (May 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Just curious what some of you guys are having the hardest time finding, besides everything.........


 
ammo ( except for 22's) is starting to get back to normal , the past few times I've been to walmart I've seen 5 to 10 boxes of 45acp, 9mm, 40, 223, 45colt, 7.62x39, and all the popular deer rounds, even saw a bunch of 222rem which I haven't seen in a year or more, i should of bought a few boxes.

as far as reloading components I've seen plenty of primers and you can get most brass pretty easily if you post WTB adds on gun forums, I get all my pistol bullets here http://www.falconbullets.com/ powder is the only thing I don't see much of but I haven't been anywhere that sells it for a while now so i'm hoping my next powder run will be fruitful .


----------



## marsh water (May 27, 2014)

I had a friend that had lots of guns and ammo all over the place. I told him he scared me back in the nineties. Boy I wish I could find him now. He talked about the feds training foreigners to knock on doors and take guns. I said bull. Then I had a friend from Bosnia that was visiting friends in Louisiana. I asked why they were there and she said the U.S. gov. went to Bosnia and hired a lot of ex cops and soldiers to train in south la. to do just that. She said they couldnt trust u.s. troops to arrest citizens or take guns because of the constitution so they hired men that didnt care. I was floored till Bill Clinton took full control and now that alibama is in office I dont doubt anything. I am not a conspiracy guy, but sometimes it just is too obvious to overlook along with the fema stuff. scary


----------



## marsh water (May 27, 2014)

where in texas are you located? I am just outside of Dallas about 40 mi. north.


----------



## sprucegum (May 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Just curious what some of you guys are having the hardest time finding, besides everything.........


Like you said pretty much everything except shot shells and components for them. One thing that stands out is flat nose bullets for 30-30. I have plenty to meet my needs but I think before deer season rolls around again it could be a problem for many hunters. Too bad because that is the first deer rifle of choice for many young hunters. I still have the box of factory loads I won for naming this forum, I will give them to some kid if that happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 27, 2014)

marsh water said:


> I had a friend that had lots of guns and ammo all over the place. I told him he scared me back in the nineties. Boy I wish I could find him now. He talked about the feds training foreigners to knock on doors and take guns. I said bull. Then I had a friend from Bosnia that was visiting friends in Louisiana. I asked why they were there and she said the U.S. gov. went to Bosnia and hired a lot of ex cops and soldiers to train in south la. to do just that. She said they couldnt trust u.s. troops to arrest citizens or take guns because of the constitution so they hired men that didnt care. I was floored till Bill Clinton took full control and now that alibama is in office I dont doubt anything. I am not a conspiracy guy, but sometimes it just is too obvious to overlook along with the fema stuff. scary




Most of us on this forum been hip for decades. It's old old news to most of us. Some of it is true to varying degrees and some of it is hyperbole. This thread is not about all that though. It's about reloading only.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (May 27, 2014)

marsh water said:


> where in texas are you located? I am just outside of Dallas about 40 mi. north.


 
are you asking me?

if so i'm around 50 miles west of Austin.


----------



## marsh water (May 28, 2014)

yeah I was asking. I wish I could find someone closer to this area that has some of the same interests as myself. Its great to talk to you guys and I think finally meeting some of you would be way interesting. I see the tailer abut the lonestarcustomgrips and that is really fascinating along with the reloading. There is a range in this area that is a private club but its fairly inexpensive to join and its a thousand yards. There are a lot of reloaders go there to try out new loads and new guns. Its rifle only now, but supposed to be shotgun later. Sorry about the references to the other stuff. When there is a discussion about shortages of ammo in any form thats where my mind goes. Anyway, if you are ever in this area look me up and maybe we can go try out our latest loads.


----------



## marsh water (May 28, 2014)

You named it well. Speaking of flat nose 30/30., have you reloaded any of the rubber tipped bullets. I havent seen any yet, but they seem to be pretty good for magazine guns. Everywhere I go they say they have had them, but are out. That is one gun I would love to work up some loads for. My first deer rifle was a bolt action winchester my dad had. Not much to look at but a shooting little gun. Took all kinds of stuff when daddy had it. I have gotten a marlin since and know where I can find a commerative crazy horse that's not too much. Still in the box so I may not shoot it, but if I own one I'm sure the temptation would arise sooner or later. But I would still like to try a box in an older win. lever. Everyone seems to like them pretty well that has shot the shell. Curious to see how the bullets would hold up at a little hotter load.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 2, 2014)

Starting to get some emails from Midway the past few day advertising some new brass that is no too far over priced. So far nothing that I need but it would pay to check their site often. It looks like things may be coming around a little. They had .223 brass yesterday.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm glad I bought 10mm brass when I did. Try getting any now. 

I do most calibers are available if not from the mainstream suppliers then on the individual/small suppliers market via ammoseek etc. but still pretty steep prices for most stuff.


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm glad I bought 10mm brass when I did. Try getting any now.
> 
> I do most calibers are available if not from the mainstream suppliers then on the individual/small suppliers market via ammoseek etc. but still pretty steep prices for most stuff.


Yes prices are still high, some of it is the wholesale cost of raw materials, brass, copper, and lead are all fetching high prices. I am not going to buy much until things go the other way a little. For a guy that does not hand load you sure are well stocked with components.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm smart. Humility and all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 13, 2014)

don't know how I missed this but yea if you could look that would be great. what do you want in return if you do find them? the only 30-30 brass I have is loaded. I was looking for .22 a couple of weeks ago and midway had a few mixed bullet weight bricks for $50 some bucks  I used to blow through a brick every time I went to my grandparents. they were about $8 than. 

brass primers are fairly easy to find, I am still having issues with powder. places that carry it won't even allow me to place an order of the larger jugs! they have no idea when they will get more in. I think if this crap continues I'll have to start making my own damn powder. now thats a scary thought


----------



## Kevin (Jun 13, 2014)

Jeff who are you talking to?


----------



## brown down (Jun 13, 2014)

@schroed
I thought I quoted him about one of his posts about 50's era winchester .32 brass. oh well yet another puter fail for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jun 13, 2014)

brown down said:


> @schroed
> I thought I quoted him about one of his posts about 50's era winchester .32 brass. oh well yet another puter fail for me


Bout the only thing I am short on rite now is time to get to the range and unload some brass so I can do some reloading, and of course rim fire stuff (got enough for varmints but not tin cans).


----------

